# Santa Maria grill?



## blatham (Apr 10, 2021)

Hello fellow bar be que brethren, is anyone on the forum using a Santa Maria grill. I just completed one will be putting it to use tomorrow. All in the past I have smoke  meat on a UDS this is going to  be very exciting. Plan on grilling links, chicken, and short ribs using lump, apple, and hickory work chunks.


----------



## phathead69 (Apr 10, 2021)

completed as in diy. post some pics, on radar as a project


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 10, 2021)

tx smoker
 uses one from time time I believe. It’s something I want to add to my Arsenal.


----------



## smokin peachey (Apr 10, 2021)

flatbroke
 is the Santa king. Hopefully he gets a minute to help you out.


----------



## daspyknows (Apr 10, 2021)

An old rental I lived in over 30 years ago had one.  We made some good food on it.  Steaks were the best.


----------



## civilsmoker (Apr 10, 2021)

My son and me built a hybrid......LOVE ALL AROUND!

It’s a long read but here it is.....
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/the-x-fire-grill.284462/

I have cooked just about everything on/in it!


----------



## tx pitmaster (Apr 15, 2021)

blatham said:


> Santa Maria grill


yes... i have one...!  truly one of the best grills to use..  i've grilled up several tri-tips, ribs, chicken and whatnot for 4 years since i got it.  i had my built at JD Fabrication's in Santa Maria and had it shipped to dallas.

r-


----------

